# Predator Truck



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

So my family and I are fortunate enough to have two reliable vehicles, one of them being my 2007 Hemi Ram BigHorn 4x4 quadcab. My truck now only gets used for recreation. Though it is a full size truck it is pretty capable off road out here in the Arizona desert. Really haven't found places that I can't get to and over the several years I have been exploring the desert with her she hasn't ever left me stranded. I have a few big plans for her that I hope to complete over the next couple years. I plan on installing an onboard air compressor, likely in the spare tire well, for airing up tires on the trail. Also plan to have an on board power supply via power inverter. I will install an extra fuel door on the opposite side of the bed where I can access an extension cord and air hose, both on reels hidden within the bed rails. My truck already has a 2 inch levelling kit and couple that with the 35s it sits on now I have no issues clearing obstacles. I want to build a heavy duty campershell with the frame built like a roll cage, so tough and beefy. On the sides of the camper shell will be storage for jerricans (water and fuel), extra chains and straps, shovel, axe, etc. The spare tire will be mounted to the top storage of the camper shell that will extend over the cab as well. Of course lots of lighting, front, back and sides. Also a beefy brush guard and a quality winch are in order. Way down the road hope to insulate the camper shell and place a roof mounted RV air conditioner so the camper shell can be used for transporting my dogs without concern for heat. Of course there are some large obstacles to get over with that type of modification so it is towards the bottom of my list. And last but certainly not least will be stickers, lots of ******* stickers. Anything that I am missing for a dedicated campin and huntin truck? I will post update pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Cooler full of beer at ALL times


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

A winch and high lift jack !!! I know most vehicles with larger tires do well in the sand, but believe me. I lived down in the valley for most of my life and things such as, having a bank cave in on the side of a wash and getting hung up isnt the only reason to have them, especially if you mainly go out by yourself. My truck in the valley had large pipe bumpers that I had an air valve threading into, so I could pressurize them, just for backup air. I also carried an extra water pump and alternator.

Good Luck on your project


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Lights. Auxiliary lights will help out tremendously. Front and rear. You can never have too much light when dealing with a situation when the sun has gone to bed.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you have the ram boxes? I can fit 6 guns in cases and extra gear.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't forget the tire plug kit. I have had to use mine a couple of times already. Scoria roads out west in ND cut up tires something terrible. After the first flat out there, I bought a small air compressor and the plug kit. The very next trip out there I got another flat and the plug kit saved me a lot of time and got me home again.

Good luck on your build and waiting for pics.


----------

